# Roman Style Aquaduct In Geelong, Victoria, Australia



## luddite (Sep 14, 2020)

Here -38.129864, 144.312124 you will find this beast of an aqueduct. The scale of it is quite something. The original story is that a one armed dwarf built the entire thing on her lunch break from the bakery in the middle of the summer 110 years ago. She apparently broke a nail during it's construction which put her off from constructing more huge stone works in the region. Jokes aside, this is the tail end of the OVOID SEWER AQUEDUCT OVER BARWON RIVER, constructed in 1913. I can't find when it was constructed however.



_This is the Ovoid ^^^^ __VHD_​
Below are more pics of this mystery construction.

​


> Note: This OP was recovered from the Sh.org archive.





> Note: Archived Sh.org replies to this OP are included in this thread.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: jd755Date: 2020-01-12 15:47:49Reaction Score: 2


Roman 'style'?
Forth bridge style more like and soviet Russia style for the boxy bit but that's just me.
Here's some more pictures of the thing.
From here;  Barwon Water Ovoid Sewer Aqueduct Park Proposal | Trust Advocate
This is a wide flatish river valley. It must meander a lot.


Looks pretty shot.



From here; Aqueduct Park proposal  | Your Say at Barwon Water


From here; Century-old aqueduct connection


CONNECTION: Paul Bett's grandfather Thomas delivering sewer pipes for the Breakwater Aqueduct in 1915.


HISTORIC: The newly constructed Breakwater Aqueduct in 1916.
It only went out of use in 1993.
Can't go over it, can't go under it, can't go round it...


----------



## Trouvare (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: TrouvareDate: 2020-01-12 18:41:48Reaction Score: 1


Someone once noted that the excessive use of rebar is a Russian technique.

In other news... they may call it an aqueduct, but no aqueduct I've seen has seen such a step drop, as in your personal photos. That would do damage to what ever is on the receiving end of the system.

Makes me think of this, instead:


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: RonanDate: 2020-01-12 20:43:16Reaction Score: 0


I live near here and always thought it was curious. You can see it from the freeway. I just assumed it was an old grain elevator or something. Iirc there's an old silo on the other side of the freeway up the hill.


----------



## luddite (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: ludditeDate: 2020-01-13 02:40:21Reaction Score: 1




Ronan said:


> I live near here and always thought it was curious. You can see it from the freeway. I just assumed it was an old grain elevator or something. Iirc there's an old silo on the other side of the freeway up the hill.


I grew up near the Ovoid and used to play around it. I drive past the one I took pictures of. It could be something to do with grain but my parents tell me it delivered water/sewerage away from the city. I don't know but either way it would seem incompetent at both.


jd755 said:


> Roman 'style'?
> Forth bridge style more like and soviet Russia style for the boxy bit but that's just me.
> Here's some more pictures of the thing.
> From here;  Barwon Water Ovoid Sewer Aqueduct Park Proposal | Trust Advocate
> ...


Yup, it's shot. It's crumbling everywhere.

You could be right on the incorrect style. I am no expert. It's just perplexing.


----------



## Mike Nolan (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: WarningGuyDate: 2020-01-13 04:18:01Reaction Score: 2




luddite said:


> Here -38.129864, 144.312124 you will find this beast of an aqueduct. The scale of it is quite something. The original story is that a one armed dwarf built the entire thing on her lunch break from the bakery in the middle of the summer 110 years ago. She apparently broke a nail during it's construction which put her off from constructing more huge stone works in the region. Jokes aside, this is the tail end of the OVOID SEWER AQUEDUCT OVER BARWON RIVER, constructed in 1913. I can't find when it was constructed however.
> 
> View attachment 38074
> View attachment 38078
> ...


I was born and lived in Geelong for nearly 50 years and you have posted 2 totally different things here. The first is the Breakwater Aqueduct and the second one is on the other side of the city being the the former lime convoy belt that went from the Fyansford quarry to the Geelong cement works.  This is misleading and i suggest you do a little more research before posting.

While we are on the subject of Geelong i have tried in vain to find any of the so called old blue stone quarry's in the area that most of Geelongs old building were built. 

Anyway you have got me going now so i will do a thread on some of these old building i have been researching ,one of which i worded at for 2 years in its restoration.
No


Ronan said:


> I live near here and always thought it was curious. You can see it from the freeway. I just assumed it was an old grain elevator or something. Iirc there's an old silo on the other side of the freeway up the hill.


Its not grain silo but cement silos of the former Geelong cement works.  The reason they are still there is they are now under the national trust and can not be demolished.


----------

